# Davis Industries



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

Today one of my friends called me up and asked who they were, and i have no idea. i checked on google and best i could find was a gunsmithing company and some museums. but nothing showed an actual gun maker. 

He sent me a picture of a sub-compact .380 that isn't like anything i've seen, but from the front of the trigger guard forward it almost resembles something like a Walther. Any ideas of what he might have?

I told him to just take it to the local shop and have them look at it since hes out in AZ i cant physically see it and have them give it a once over. 

Is it possible that Gunsmiths will engrave their company name on the slide? i've never heard of it but I am still fairly new. Any help at all is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Available in nickel:
Davis Model P380 .380 cal. SN AP216287

or blue finish:
Hipointtalk.net • View topic - Davis .380 repairs needed

Check all the photos in that last link. Yikes. If it is similar in design to the smaller-caliber striker-fired guns made by this and other related manufacturers, if that slide breaks during firing, there's probably only one thing that will stop the rearward motion of the largest part of the slide.

The shooter's face.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Hipointtalk.net • View topic - Davis .380 repairs needed


If they're disparaging a gun on the *HI POINT *forum, then tell your friend to put the gun down and run away as fast as he can! :smt170


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Davis Industries started production of inexpensive pocket pistols in 1982. There primary pistols the P-32 and P-380 are scaled up copies of the raven arms .25 auto. The company was sued out of business in 1998. They are not know for quality and I have most commonly heard of them called "throw away" or "throw down" guns.


----------



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for that information. He's getting a call right now. 

Hopefully this can help afew other people to stay away from these in trades like his was.


----------

